# Most Unique Halloween decoration you own!



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Ghost Host, that is a gorgeous painting. I see why you chose it.

My selection is easy: the Victorian display casket seen on Auction Hunters. I love beauty, history and authenticity in a prop, plus I'm something of a casket lover and I don't see how this one can ever be topped (well, except for condition, but you know what I mean). I love it so much that I'd almost choose to be buried in it - but I wouldn't want to deprive future haunters of the pleasure!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Possibly my most impressive prop would be the Pterodactyl skeleton I made 24? years ago. It has always hung on the exterior of my house since I am open every night of the year in my "Haunted" Haunted House.
The pterodactyl is "the Raven" of The Ravens Grin Inn.
IT has a 23 foot wingspan and would stand 9 1/2 foot tall if he was standing, these dimensions are accurate from actual skeleton parts found.
I find it kind of funny how so many have asked me if it's "real" and then ask me if it's made out of Paper Mache? (Would it still look like it does if it was paper and out in the weather all these many years?
It is made from sheet metal, copper tubing, steel conduit, pvc pipe, rebar, Bondo and many pop rivets.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Stunning artwork of the ghost ship.

I have to pick Terra. Hell Hound is a close second but Terra really pushed me. Learned a lot about sculpting with her:


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I have to say that my favorite is the killer clown I built a few years ago. It still gets lots of comments from the TOT's, as clowns seem to freak people out. I would love to do a radio controlled version some day.


















Eric


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Right now, that's easily Trevor. 




























Mostly because it was a log of 'firsts' for me, but I learned so much I could do better next time, so it's whatever I decide to make next...


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Wolfbeard said:


> I have to say that my favorite is the killer clown I built a few years ago. It still gets lots of comments from the TOT's, as clowns seem to freak people out. I would love to do a radio controlled version some day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That clown freaks me out. Awesome job!!


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Everyone is so talented all of those are great. I wish I could build like that. Heck! I can't even make a homemade SR gift.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Right now, that's easily Trevor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is beautiful!!! Fantastic job on that! I had read through your thread on that build and I am impressed.

Eric


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a lot more homemade props, but theses are my favorites


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

gypsybandit said:


> Everyone is so talented all of those are great. I wish I could build like that. Heck! I can't even make a homemade SR gift.


i know, right? i make my victim something but also supplement with 'other' stuff LOLOLOL

the only things i can make are small, household decorative things LOL


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Jeez, I was going to say my Halloween harlequin doll that I found at a thrift store.....but I didn't make her....she doesn't move or talk...and I kind of feel like the kid in high water pants compared to all of you artists.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Since you're in 'high waters' we'll go clamming and talk about our thrift store finds LOLOLOL


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

You're on Witchy!


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Wolfbeard said:


> I have to say that my favorite is the killer clown I built a few years ago. It still gets lots of comments from the TOT's, as clowns seem to freak people out. I would love to do a radio controlled version some day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the devil looks preatty cool as well


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks. I got him at Spirit, when they still sold really cool props!


----------



## DEADicated (Sep 22, 2008)

My most unique was a Wowee Animated Chimp bust that I built a 2'x2'x4' create for with pvc bars covering a small window on the front. I attached gorilla gloves to the bars like he was holding them and had a red light shining from below. There was a pneumatic cylinder that rocked the whole create similar to a MIB that was triggered from a remote. The create had a sign "Say hello to Bobo". The build took less than a day. When I triggered the pneumatics the create would rock violently and the chimp would scream for a minute making all kinds of faces. It looked just like a caged chimp going crazy. Scared so many kids I later only did it for bigger kids. The chimp only lasted 2 years before breaking but Bobo is asked about every year.
One of my greatest regrets is my lack of pictures every year - having to much fun - and I have no pictures of Bobo.

Oh, by the way, my wife found Bobo on clearence for $20 when he is normally $100-$150! How much do I love her?


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Osenator, the girl from THE RING. Very Cool. Wild props from everyone. I'm not talented in this area...yet. How about store bought?


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

hmm I have tried hard to make my haunt reflect common fears and let people fill in the blanks with their imagination.. I guess the one that took the most innovation would be Frank


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

WOW! 

I really like the home-made props everyone did! 

I'm not good at making props from scratch myself. But I can modify, change, and enhance a prop to make it look more authentic, scarier, and less cheesy.

Great job everyone and good posts!!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

UnOrthoDox, Trevor is very cool, I hadn't seen him before. And Terra I still have "stirrings" when I see "Terra" and her tats. Mine is just a reworked blucky but with a baboon head and a homemade spell book it makes for a unique bookstand.


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

oh my gosh wolfbeard i was just about to write something on the post about the saw guy spirit did this year about how their quality has gone down so much over the past 5 years! it's so disappointing!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I just finished this, now my largest prop, Morticia Addams. It started with a dumpster find - the wicker chair, and grew from there. Used a Walgreens skele and found her a wig, Then, with input from fellow HF members, I added a black dress, folded her arms into that famous pose, and made sure she had a vase with a rose since she was always tending to her roses. She also has a family portrait so the kids understand who I was aiming for with this prop.  I plan to have her just inside the door so tot'ers will see her when the door opens.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I love it, Paint it Black. Great job, everyone!


----------

